# Bears are on my list



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have nursed this tree, pruned it, watered it, for 8 years. It was my best crab apple. Bears have been ripping it down limb by limb.





  








20200827_090446




__
Steve


__
Aug 27, 2020


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

IMO, that deed is so egregious he does not deserve a warning before banning him....from the planet. FM


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Try putting moth balls under the tree.


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

We lose several trees this way every year. I have found rocks under them and bigger cages help deter them. However if they want to the fruit your out of luck. This is one reason we have increase planting of fruit trees over the past few years. The more you plant the more you lose. We have been lucky enough to to have at least one bear hunter almost every year for the last decade and most were successful. Not sure it helped a whole lot but it didn’t hurt.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

What about those tack strips outfitters use around camp?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Shoeman said:


> What about those tack strips outfitters use around camp?


Might work. Where do you buy them?


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

I think you make them...


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

In fight to ward off bears, man builds ‘unwelcome mats’
https://durangoherald.com/articles/175585#slide=2


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

Maybe solar electric tape/fence.??
That was sort of in that story...


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Steve said:


> Might work. Where do you buy them?


Flooring dept. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Blue-Hawk-1-in-Blue-Tack-Strip/4755339


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have a box of carpet tack strip plus a Baldwin bear tag!


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

jasperdog said:


> Maybe solar electric tape/fence.??
> That was sort of in that story...





jasperdog said:


> Maybe solar electric tape/fence.??
> That was sort of in that story...


I have started planting apple trees on the border of where I run the electric fence. The post serves two purposes the cage and the fence tape.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Flooring dept. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Blue-Hawk-1-in-Blue-Tack-Strip/4755339


That will work.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Here is the bastard with the crab apple trees I'm the background. I don't consider it to be a big one.





  








54374




__
Steve


__
Aug 28, 2020


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Just a baby


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Bears are tough on apple trees, no doubt. Look what they do for a small, tart chokecherry.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

Steve said:


> I have nursed this tree, pruned it, watered it, for 8 years. It was my best crab apple. Bears have been ripping it down limb by limb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12 volt battery and some electric fence twine is all most bee keepers use. Can’t imagine ur crab apple has more draw than a box of honey.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> Just a baby


YUP only looks like year and a half old. 

Baby bears become big bears!!!!


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Electric fences work, with a good solar source it can deter a bear. Or like was mentioned before, plywood with nails work.

We were cheap SOB's we used the nails at our bear hunt cabin. Only had to replace 1 door in 18 years.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Irish Spring soap hung at each tree will deter all but the most stubborn bear.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Irish Spring soap hung at each tree will deter all but the most stubborn bear.


Never heard of that. Very interesting


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Joel/AK said:


> Never heard of that. Very interesting


It also repels women under 60.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Irish Spring soap hung at each tree will deter all but the most stubborn bear.[/QUOTe
> 
> It will also deter deer. Fruit farmers put the little bars in Styrofoam cups and hang them on their small fruit trees to keep the deer away from the trees


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Irish Spring soap hung at each tree will deter all but the most stubborn bear.


Maybe, but it might also drive the deer away.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Chlorine will also keep them away but the deer won't like it either.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Martin Looker said:


> Chlorine will also keep them away but the deer won't like it either.


That's the problem, I don't want to scare the deer away. Perhaps the best option I have found is electric fence around them. That is going to get cost prohibitive as the trees are in 3 separate areas and I'd have to use solar.


----------

